# New To Me



## carkrazd (Dec 9, 2015)

Found on craigslist for $300
Kenco 5 ton ?
 looking for manuals on it . Anyone


----------



## Franko (Dec 9, 2015)

What is it? What does it do?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 9, 2015)

That frame looks pretty beefy, maybe a 10 ton?  Nice score!



Franko said:


> What is it? What does it do?



It's a little OBI (Open Back Inclinable)punch press.  Does pretty much what whatever you want in metal stamping/forming/punching within in its capacity if you have the right dies.
.
.


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 9, 2015)

Brand is   (Kenco)
The Model # is   5 NR
Anyone have any idea on that
Kenco has not returned my calls
and I'm hoping someone will know
Does the 5 mean tons
and the NR = ?


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 9, 2015)

After looking around in the net a bit, I think the ''5'' does mean 5 tons.  That press does have an unusually deep throat so my guess is that is why its rated at 5 tons.  The frame looks heavy for a 5 ton press.  Not able to find much information on it, other than a few for sale.  The clutch and brake looks the same as the Benchmaster setup.  Very simple mechanism.


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 9, 2015)

Jim The Throat on the press is 12 1/2 " from the back of the frame to the punch center.
That's what got my attention when I seen it on Craigslist.
I made some calls to Dealers and no one has an Idea on the
(NR) yet
Thanks for your help.
Jim do you have a press ? if so post pics.


----------



## brino (Dec 9, 2015)

Sorry I have no info for you about it.

I just replied to say what a great find that is!
A great price for such a heavy framed piece.

You should be able to make your own dies.

-brino

EDIT: Just found a used manual on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Kenco-punch-Operations-Service-Manual/dp/B00IKTGOIU
Initially, I thought a manual for $29 wasn't bad, but reading further it looks like it's only 7 pages!


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 9, 2015)

carkrazd said:


> Jim do you have a press ? if so post pics.



No, but I spent years working on them and building tooling and dies.  2 ton to 100 ton presses.  I have thought about buying one, but just don't have a good reason to


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 9, 2015)

That would be very cool to make your own dies.
I will have to look into that.
The model states 5 NR  1  1/4 which I'm sure means
1 1/4 " stroke


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 9, 2015)

Kenco update
They called and the lady says the 5 is the tons.
the NR she has no idea on. (Possible Not Regular).
Some serial # have an R meaning ( Regular )
the serial # DNR 212 - 659
we only know the 659 means it was built on 6 -1959
( More Vintage Iron )
The buyer in 1959 was J.J. Lewis.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 9, 2015)

carkrazd said:


> That would be very cool to make your own dies.
> I will have to look into that.



You too can become a tool&die maker .  You are only limited by your imagination and the capacity of the press.

Oh, and never stick any part of your body into the working area with the power on or the flywheel turning!  Punch presses are not forgiving at all.

.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 10, 2015)

JimDawson said:


> No, but I spent years working on them and building tooling and dies.  2 ton to 100 ton presses.  I have thought about buying one, but just don't have a good reason to


  Not having one is the only reason you should need.


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 10, 2015)

Jim
Also note the back of the press is closed.
the unipunch  8" and 12 " c clamps came with the machine
but do not go thru the rear of the machine.
is it still called a OBI .   it does incline.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 10, 2015)

I thought that was just a user installed plate in the back, so if it's not open then it would not be an OBI.  First time I have ever seen one that wasn't open.


----------



## carkrazd (Dec 10, 2015)

The table plate was installed by the former owner and he also gave me the original table.
After some looking on the net I see how the c clamp die holder fits in the OBI press.
but this is different from most I see also
As I said in other post The throat is 12 1/2" from back to tooling.
I will post some more pics. soon


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Dec 12, 2015)

You really do not need a manual as this is a simple machine, the tooling is another matter and you would be well served by reading as much as possible about it, clearance maximums and minimums, tool materials and design Etc.

One of the most important criteria in setup is the Shut Height which is at the bottom of the stroke, if you were to run the holder part of the punch into the die it will be tool vs tool, something will have to give in, this normally ends in tears.
Good Luck, it will be interesting to see if you find a practical use for such a machine, if so post up the pics.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 12, 2015)

[QUOTE.
Jim do you have a press ? if so post pics.[/QUOTE]

there is a thread I started before called ' Punch presses in our shops ' that has pictures of ours and you can add your pictures to it---I really like yours---Dave


----------

